
What Is the Internet’s Favorite Book? Data from Goodreads - yarapavan
http://priceonomics.com/what-is-the-internets-favorite-book/
======
yarapavan
With a score of 4.81, the highest rated book is Bill Watterson’s The Complete
Calvin and Hobbes, ahead of the ESV Study Bible.

